# awstats permission denied (SOLVED)

## JC99

Greetings,

I have installed awstats but when I try to access it (http://canuckster.org/awstats/awstats.pl) I get the following message...

 *Quote:*   

> Forbidden
> 
> You don't have permission to access /awstats/awstats.pl on this server.

 

Here is the relevant part of my apache 2.2.6 config...

 *Quote:*   

> Alias /awstats/classes "/usr/share/webapps/awstats/6.5-r1/htdocs/classes/"
> 
> Alias /awstats/css "/usr/share/webapps/awstats/6.5-r1/htdocs/css/"
> 
> Alias /awstats/icons "/usr/share/webapps/awstats/6.5-r1/htdocs/icon/"
> ...

 

What do I do to fix this?Last edited by JC99 on Fri Sep 28, 2007 12:57 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mark_alec

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Networking & Security.

----------

## JC99

I tried changing the permissions on the awstats.pl file but that didn't work. Anyone have any ideas as to what I am doing wrong?

----------

## nizar

 *EvilEye wrote:*   

> I tried changing the permissions on the awstats.pl file but that didn't work. Anyone have any ideas as to what I am doing wrong?

 

Look at https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-581447-highlight-apache+awstats.html

----------

## infinite1der

 *EvilEye wrote:*   

> I tried changing the permissions on the awstats.pl file but that didn't work. Anyone have any ideas as to what I am doing wrong?

 

Error_log has the key... what does it say?

----------

## JC99

 *infinite1der wrote:*   

>  *EvilEye wrote:*   I tried changing the permissions on the awstats.pl file but that didn't work. Anyone have any ideas as to what I am doing wrong? 
> 
> Error_log has the key... what does it say?

 

Here is what my error_log says...

 *Quote:*   

> [Thu Sep 27 20:42:22 2007] [error] [client 66.11.182.5] client denied by server configuration: /usr/share/webapps/awstats/6.5-r1/hostroot/cgi-bin/awstats.pl
> 
> 

 

I tried changing the /etc/apache2/modules.d/00_mod_mime.conf so that my server could run it with the following...

 *Quote:*   

> # To use CGI scripts outside of ScriptAliased directories:
> 
> # (You will also need to add "ExecCGI" to the "Options" directive.)
> 
> AddHandler cgi-script .cgi
> ...

 

but still didn't work

----------

## JC99

 *nizar wrote:*   

>  *EvilEye wrote:*   I tried changing the permissions on the awstats.pl file but that didn't work. Anyone have any ideas as to what I am doing wrong? 
> 
> Look at https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-581447-highlight-apache+awstats.html

 

ahhh, did this...

 *Quote:*   

> In the initial <Directory /> Directive in the 00_default_settings.conf file.
> 
> I just commented out the 2 lines
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

..and it works!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Lori

I had the same problem, but I found a more elegant solution: I just commented out (well, actually deleted) the <IfModule mod_access.c> and </IfModule> lines from the original /usr/share/webapps/awstats/6.5-r1/postinst-en.txt file that I copied to /etc/apache2/vhosts.d. That way the default protection on the root of my system is still on.

----------

## Lori

Well, I found the solution:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4563143.html#4563143

----------

